# Motorhome weighing scales



## Chudders

Interested in buying the Reich CWC orange (1500KG,s) weighing scales . However I don,t know whether they would work with a TAG axle motorhome. Has anyone got or used them or have any info. I,M awaiting a reply from Reich but not sure whether I will get one.
I see from the information that they will work with a double axle caravan but its not clear whether they would work with what is in effect a total of 3 acles on a TAG axle motorhome
.


----------



## havingfun

*motorhome weighing scales*

hi,

we bought some last year,because we we go to the son,s in spain,we are well loaded up,and our nearest weighbridge is manchester tip,and seeing as the have gone private,two lots of weighing almost paid for the reich.

bernard found the best way to use it was to cut some scrap board almost the same thickness of the reich,so when you roll up on it,you roll smoothly,which seemed to give a more accaurate reading,but we,ve got a tag axcle hobby,5ton loaded,and we got within a few kilos of the right weight,so we thought it was good enough,
.

we tested the weight on a weighbridge a few miles away,cheap but half a day out,no good when you are trying to see how much more we can safely carry...........

more a 3 handed job,because somebody needs to check in right place,remove and fix weight,and then move to next wheel,plus should have driver and passenger in van,lots of fun.............

but it works,mags


----------



## Chudders

Thanks for the reply, could you possibly clarify for me. Does it weigh the TAG axle configuration automatically and do the total or do you have to weigh all the axles manually and total.
Can,t work out in my mind how it weighs the TAG axles which of course will always have some weight on 'the other' axle when the scales are under the axle being weighed.
All a bit confuaing for a thicky like me
Dave


----------



## havingfun

*motorhome weighing scales*

hi,

there is two scales,4 wheel and 6,you set it to 6,and then you weigh each wheel seperately ,thats where the pieces of wood came in useful, because you werent just trying to balance on one wheel, a nice slow reverse onto the wheel to be weighed, and then slowly forward and weigh the next one, making it sound easy,took several discussions.......,to work out ,but really very simple once you get the idea.

if you buy and still cant get the idea,i,m sure bernard will set it up and photo how he did it,he,s still rebuilding the van at the moment,fridge packed up,so replaced it with a full size fridge freezer,you would never know it wasent there from new.

mags


----------



## teemyob

*£5*

and if you carry them and charge £5 a weigh, could make some money 
back!

Curious as to how they would work on a twin wheel rear axle?

TM


----------



## HarleyDave

I think of it like this...

You are trying to do several things

1 - to measure the weight exerted by individual axles to make sure the axles are not overloaded

2 - to measure the weight of the whole vehicle to make sure the MAM is not exceeded 

3 - to make sure the weight is distributed evenly across the width of the vehicle ie not all on the driver side or whatever

To weigh a twin wheel axle is like standing on bathroom scales on one foot - you weigh the same as if you stood with 2 legs/feet so if only one of the 2 tyres on that side of the rear axle is on the scales it will still give the weight exerted by that side of the rear axle. (If the reich fits under both wheels so much the better)

Add the 2 readings (left and right) to get the total for the axle

To weigh a TAG axle is like standing on 2 sets of bathroom scales - the sum of the weights on each scales (total weight) will be the same as if you stood entirely on one set of scales

So it is with the single reich - put one tag wheel on the reich and the other tag wheel (same side of vehicle) on a board of similar thickness as the reich and note the reading

Swap reich and board (same side of vehicle) and note the other reading

Total is the weight of that side of the rear of the van

Do the same the other side of the van to get the total weight for the other side - compare and move stuff around to equalise as far as possible

Then add the 2 rear TAG axle values to get the total loading for the rear tag axle and compare against your max axle weight allowance

Then add the 2 front TAG axle readings to get the total for the front TAG axle and compare against your max axle weight allowance 
(mine is 1500Kg for each rear axle)

The vehicle front wheels are straightforward

Add all four TAG readings and both front readings together to get the total weight of the van

Have I confused myself?

I haven't got a reich myself (yet) but it looks like a very handy bit of kit as it gives you much more info than just the whole weight of the van

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chudders

Thanks for the replies everyone, still not quite sure how it would give you the weight of the one back axle even if the other wheel is on a piece of similar thickness wood. Surely some of the weight is bound to be taken by the other axle at the time of weighing as its so close or maybe I,m being thick (Probably)


Ah now I,m having a think and I may be beginning to see the light.
They do look useful and prices for the 1500Kg one seems about £200. I think I saw somewhere £179 as well. Yes could make a bob or two on some of the motor caravan club rallies


----------



## havingfun

*motorhome weighing scales*

hi harleydave,

you gave a very good description of how its done,we had lots of coffee,s and lots of talks.......before we sussed it,but once done,easypeassy, and good to know that do matter where you are,if you are worried you can check your weight.

mags,

problem with a tag axle with a good payload,you [ME] thinks you can carry anything.


----------



## Chudders

Gonna order on Monday then when I find the cheapest. Look out for a review.
Thanks to everyone
Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

See if you can blag a price for two Dave and I will join you

Cheers

Dave

Edit - these guys http://www.campervanstuff.com/shop_stuff/index.php?mod=product&id_prd=1204
want £163.10 + £5.95 p+p
Bargain!!
D


----------



## Stanner

The solution to the tag axle problem must be two pieces of wood one each side of the Reich.
You drive on and stop the front axle on the Reich and record the weight, you then drive forward and stop the first tag axle on the scales - record the weight drive forward again until the second tag axle is on the scales and record the weight.

Then repeat on the other side - do the sums and job done.


----------



## HarleyDave

Chudders

"Our" front axles are rated at a maximum of 2000Kg 

I'll be interested to see how close your front wheels are to 1000Kg each

Could make the difference between buying a yellow or an orange reich

Cheers

Dave


----------



## aldra

Probabally a daft ?

but if you drive one wheel onto the Reich would that not throw more weight onto the other one?
Aldra


----------



## Chudders

aldra said:


> Probabally a daft ?
> 
> but if you drive one wheel onto the Reich would that not throw more weight onto the other one?
> Aldra


I think that,s why it is suggested that the other wheel is driven on to a piece of wood of similar thickness so that it,s even. (I think)

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

That's what I was intending - don't know how much difference it would actually make though

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chudders

Tried to order today but no reply. Could have placed order on line but want a couple of questions answered so will wait till Monday.
I will probably order the 'orange' version for up to 1500Kg,s per wheel. Its not a lot more than the 1000Kg model. ( about £26 at Campervan stuff I think) If our front axle is loaded to the limit, (2000Kg,s) the 1000Kg model may not be enough if your overweight. You wont know by how much. But god forbid I,m that heavy at the front. Last time I did weigh it was about 1860 KG,s.
When I get it I will let you know what I think. I will try to get it before end of week as I,m going away for a few days in the van and would like to try it first. Will try and do a comprehensive review on here.
Harley Dave, I guess your EM 810 is plated the same as mine 2000 on the front 3000 on the rear axles total. and a MAX overall of 5000Kg,s. 
Dave


----------



## Bill_H

*Re: motorhome weighing scales*



havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> two lots of weighing almost paid for the reich.


They retail around £200

That's some expensive weighbridge you go to, my local one charges £5 a time.


----------



## Chudders

*Re: motorhome weighing scales*



Bill_H said:


> havingfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> two lots of weighing almost paid for the reich.
> 
> 
> 
> They retail around £200
> 
> That's some expensive weighbridge you go to, my local one charges £5 a time.
Click to expand...

Price £163 not £200. If I weigh all 3 axles at a weighbridge its £7.50 per axle but the inconvenience is the distance to drive to a weighbridge. I want the convenience to weigh when I want to without too much hassle


----------



## javea

*Re: motorhome weighing scales*



Bill_H said:


> havingfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> two lots of weighing almost paid for the reich.
> 
> 
> 
> That's some expensive weighbridge you go to, my local one charges £5 a time.
Click to expand...

Fair point but what do you do when you are in the middle of France/Spain and you want to buy some cartons of wine or other items which may be heavy.

At least with the Reich you can find out what weight you have to play with.

I have ordered the larger one on line today and will post the results when I have tried it out.


----------



## HarleyDave

Chudders said:


> ... I guess your EM 810 is plated the same as mine 2000 on the front 3000 on the rear axles total. and a MAX overall of 5000Kg,s...


Yep - we are the same (and 5500Kg train weight)

Be interesting to see how it works out for the front axle

Cheers

Dave


----------



## havingfun

*motorhome weighing scales*

hi, bill.h,

our local tip,sorry now it,s private,recycling facility ,charges £15 per weigh,oh thought it was a bargain,until they said it was per axle,and then for overall weight.........., and we,ve got a tag axle,that,s when we bought a reich.

mags


----------



## Chudders

mags,
Which Reich scales have you got/ The 1000Kg or 1600 kg version.
If its the 1000 Kg I assume it works OK with the weight of your Hobby.
Dave


----------



## Bill_H

*Re: motorhome weighing scales*



javea said:


> Bill_H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> havingfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> two lots of weighing almost paid for the reich.
> 
> 
> 
> That's some expensive weighbridge you go to, my local one charges £5 a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair point but what do you do when you are in the middle of France/Spain and you want to buy some cartons of wine or other items which may be heavy.
> 
> At least with the Reich you can find out what weight you have to play with.
> 
> I have ordered the larger one on line today and will post the results when I have tried it out.
Click to expand...

Do you need to carry another set of scales so that you can weigh your cartons of wine or other heavy items in the shop before you buy them?


----------



## Bill_H

As you and all your passengers will need to be on board the vehicle to register the correct 'all-up' weight, how do you read the figures on the scale from the driver's seat?
Plus of course, if you intend taking the scales with you on your travels, how do you include it's on-board weight while it is under the wheels?


----------



## havingfun

*motorhome weighing scales*

hi,

we bought the orange one,the 1600kg, we spoke to the guy at the show and they only had the 1000kg ones,and he told us it would be useless,but he took an order for the bigger ones that were coming out in the next month or so,and posted it to us.

yes it is not the most simple thing to do,if the passenger is watching the wheels,they cant be weighed with the van,but you can always stand on the scale and add that weight in as well,to the front wheel weigh.

mags


----------



## javea

*Re: motorhome weighing scales*



Bill_H said:


> .


Do you need to carry another set of scales so that you can weigh your cartons of wine or other heavy items in the shop before you buy them?[/quote]

No, you weigh a case of wine in the UK and then you have a good idea of the weight of a case in France/Spain. Any other heavy purchases you ask the seller what the weight is. Saves you blithely going along in ignorance of an overweight which could cause you a problem with the authorities . Know of people who have been stopped and check weighed in France with fine and loss of overweight goods.


----------



## Bill_H

*Re: motorhome weighing scales*



havingfun said:


> yes it is not the most simple thing to do,if the passenger is watching the wheels,they cant be weighed with the van,but you can always stand on the scale and add that weight in as well,to the front wheel weigh.
> 
> mags


If the purpose of the scale is to get an accurate figure of the weight of each axle, to enable your vehicle content to be distributed evenly and within axle limit, the passenger standing on the scale isn't going to achieve this. You don't sit directly over the front axle let alone just the one front wheel, you might be seated several feet away, and part of your weight will be adding to the rear axles load. 
Should you not require an accurate figure for each axle, but only a best guess, or a total vehicle weight, then yes your solution will work, but if you are so close to your maximum carrying weight to need to regularly check it , I would be looking to ditch all my unused items first.
I had my empty van weighted, filled it up and had it weighted again. front and rear axle and overall weighed cost £5 total,
empty margin 650kilos, full margin 400kilos.
It seems odd to me that there are 3 and 4 ton motor-homes out there with little more than 100kilos free capacity making the purchase of such devices necessary.


----------



## Bill_H

*Re: motorhome weighing scales*



javea said:


> Bill_H said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need to carry another set of scales so that you can weigh your cartons of wine or other heavy items in the shop before you buy them?
Click to expand...

No, you weigh a case of wine in the UK and then you have a good idea of the weight of a case in France/Spain. Any other heavy purchases you ask the seller what the weight is. [/quote

Starting to sound a little more complicated to me, and I doubt blithely saying in defence "but the man in the shop told me it only weighted 30kilos" should you be stopped and found overweight.


----------



## erneboy

Only a very recently calibrated weighing device will be accurate enough for the difference one person more or less to matter. The authorities are unlikely be too bothered about a vehicle showing few kilos overweight allowing for the possibility of imperfectly calibrated equipment. A margin of perhaps 3 to 5% seems possible, or 100 to 175 Kg on a 3.5 ton MH.

Far less would the distribution of the weight of one person matter on a per wheel or per axle basis, maybe 75kg spread over several wheels or axles.

I don't think any of this is a precise as Bill thinks it is, Alan.


----------



## Bill_H

If it's not precise, and you know the weight of the things you are adding, why do you need the scales?

Sounds like another unecessary gadget to buy and lug about to me.


----------



## erneboy

It may well be sufficiently accurate to stay within the law or at least within a margin which is tolerated.

I do agree though I would not want to so close to the limit as to have to carry equipment to monitor it. Then again things aren't always as we would like them to be and many people buy vans before they find out just how limited the payloads on some of them are. Many dealers and converters are not as honest as they should be about payload, Alan.


----------



## davidcampervanstuff

Just a brief response to cover several points raised by different posters in this thread -

Regarding TAG motorhomes, in the past I have asked Reich about this and the method is as follows (bearing in mind that the device has three programme modes: single-axle caravan; twin-axle caravan; motorhome):
First weigh the front wheels using the motorhome mode; note the result. Next, switch to the twin-axle mode and weigh the motorhome rear axles. By combining the results from the two modes you will have a full picture of the weights of all wheels or wheel pairs, axles and overall vehicle weight. In twin axle mode the device automatically waits for both wheels of the twin pair to pass over it before calculting the combined weight of the pair.

You can't use the device to weigh other things: there is too much interaction from its software which looks for certain patterns to the weigh and moderates it according to its programming. For all wheel measurements it is a dynamic weigh which decides on the peak value as the wheel passes over. The nose weight is static but limited to 100 kg and in any case also software moderated (to account for differences in the weighing point under the jockey wheel and the true load point in the hitch cup? - I surmise).
Reich state that it's accuracy is within 3%: my understanding it that this relates to its real performance given that it has to cope with variable weight shifts as the wheel is driven over it.

So not 100% accurate but for practical purposes near enough, I would say, to help you decide whether you need to give your loading some very serious attention.


Hope that helps

David


----------



## TR5

HarleyDave said:


> See if you can blag a price for two Dave and I will join you
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave
> 
> Edit - these guys http://www.campervanstuff.com/shop_stuff/index.php?mod=product&id_prd=1204
> want £163.10 + £5.95 p+p
> Bargain!!
> D


If you buy one, will you hire it out for a day, for a fee of course?


----------



## Chudders

David, Campervan stuff
Thanks for that detailed reply. That explains everything

As you have taken the trouble to reply I have checked your web site with a view to purchasing. I can see you list the 1000KG yellow ones, do you also stock the orange 1500 KG

You have a PM
Regards, Dave


----------



## davidcampervanstuff

Chudders said:


> David, Campervan stuff
> Thanks for that detailed reply. That explains everything
> 
> As you have taken the trouble to reply I have checked your web site with a view to purchasing. I can see you list the 1000KG yellow ones, do you also stock the orange 1500 KG
> 
> You have a PM
> Regards, Dave


Hello Dave,

Yes we do. I have responded via email to your PM.

Regards

David


----------



## Chudders

Thanks for that will be ordering this morning.
Regards, Dave


----------



## erneboy

Within 3% sounds good enough to me. Thanks for clearing that up David, Alan.


----------



## Chudders

erneboy said:


> Within 3% sounds good enough to me. Thanks for clearing that up David, Alan.


I hav a colleague who oversees the checking of weighbridges in Trading Standards and the amount of inaccuracy they are permitted surprised me. Thats one of the reasons when you way its always a nice round figure ie no 1,s or 2, etc on the end of the weight
I will have to check with him the exact allowances again and post it here


----------



## Chudders

Found my much earlier post on the info I was given by Cornwall Trading Standards on weigh bridge accuracy.
Weighbridges fall into two categories those that work within 10 'divisions' of accuracy and those that work with 20 'divisions'. 
I am told the vast majority are of the later type. When they are checked they are permitted up to 3 divisions of inaccuracy, so on a 20 division (a division is 20 Kg) weighbridge thats 60 kg,s that they could be out.
The digital weighbridges also round the figure to the nearest 20Kg,s
if its a 20Kg bridge.
You will know which sort it is from your weights. The 20 division bridges will show a weight ending in a figure divisable by 20 eg 20, 40, 60, 80, 00. 10 KG bridges may end in figures divisable by 10. 
So my point is that even official certified weighbridges are not as accurate as you might think.
This is information I have been given and I take no responibility for the accuracy or otherwise of my comments

I was also advised to use weighbridges that look well maintained with a clean 'plate'. Bridges can also suffer from 'floating 'of the mechanism where water gets into the sump underneath the plate. Operators should regularly check this although most now have an automatic sump pump to remove water.

Dave


----------



## erneboy

That's interesting Dave, but for it to make sense wouldn't we need to know what weight is used to check the accuracy when these divisions are being applied? Clearly 60kg out in one ton would be quite significant but not so much in five tons and even less in ten tons. 

I am curious about this because I was once weighed on a public weighbridge in a 7.5 ton truck and was found to be nearly half a ton over on the back axle. The Police told me they intended to prosecute. I wanted to check and so went directly to a local factory where I know the weighbridge is calibrated weekly because incoming material is bought by weight. That weighbridge showed my axle as being just below the limit. I then contacted the Police and asked where I could see the calibration records for the weighbridge they had used. A few days later I was informed that there would be no further action against me. 

Since then I have wondered about this topic, Alan.


Edit: I suppose I should add that if anyone is weighed and found to be a little over weight they should say nothing at the time and get the van away from the weighbridge, but make sure you get contact details. The next day ring them and ask for calibration records. I am fairly certain that calibration is required at set intervals and if it cannot be shown that a weighbridge has a current valid certificate of calibration then any result it has given may not be valid.


----------



## Chudders

Erneboy, Yes I understand what you are saying and will try to get clarification tonight.

I have now ordered the 1500 Kg, scales from Campervan Stuff, and will report back when I,ve tried them.

Thanks to nearly everyone for constructive comments.
Dave


----------



## Chudders

Well having got so called clarification, this is the tests by trading standards. Not sure I understand it but here goes.
They use a measurement that they call 'E' and the below relates to a 20Kg division weigh bridge which I am told the majority are.
They are permitted an error of 1 division (20 Kg,s) up to 500 E which is 500 X 20 Kg,s which equates to 10000KG or 10 tons
From 500E to 2000 E which is 1 ton to 40 ton they are permitted 2 divisions or 40 Kg,s of inaccuracy
A 20 kg weighbridge will round the figure on the print out to the nearest 20 Kg,s.
This is more stringent than previous information as it is now more recent.
Most motorhomes will be under the 10 ton so will fall within the 1 division (20 Kg,s) They use a calibrated 1 ton block for this test and calibration. I think he said that a new weighbridge when calibrated is only permitted half the above figures.
There now, all clear as mud to me so disregard my previous post as the info was given to me sometime ago and has now updated.
Usual disclaimer, I take no responsibility for the above comments cause being a bit thick I may have misunderstood any or all of the comments.


----------



## erneboy

Thanks Dave. 

So if I read that correctly there could be an error of 30Kg weighing a motorhome on newly calibrated weighbridge, and of course that might increase between calibrations, Alan.


----------



## Chudders

erneboy said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> So if I read that correctly there could be an error of 30Kg weighing a motorhome on newly calibrated weighbridge, and of course that might increase between calibrations, Alan.


No I think he means 20 Kg,s after initial calibration . He did however comment that most modern weighbridges do not get near the permitted inaccuracy.
Now as far as the Reich are concerned they should be here with me tomorrow. I am happy with their percentage of accuracy as if I get that near I will look more closely at what I am carrying etc. I wonder what accuracy the dynamic scales for roadside checks are. Thats my next question.
I believe they use a similar set up to the Reich where you drive slowly over them.


----------



## Chudders

Further regarding the Reich, Mentioned on this thread somewhere was a reference to 3% tolerance. I have searched the Reich web site and product details but can,t find any reference to that anywhere. Perhaps it comes in the blurb that comes with the scales.


----------



## javea

Dave,

You are correct on the 3% tolerance figure, if you look on the Campervanstuff site it is listed under the Technical details, <3%.

My order is due for delivery tomorrow so will give it a try and we can compare notes.

Mike


----------



## Chudders

Ok. I already know the weight of my front axle from a weighbridge and have not added or taken anything from the front since. I should be able to compare.
The rear axle has been weighed but I have since added, taken off etc and not sure what it is. to compare.


----------



## erneboy

Yes Dave, 20 kg rounded up or down, that will add or subtract surely? Alan.


----------



## Chudders

erneboy said:


> Yes Dave, 20 kg rounded up or down, that will add or subtract surely? Alan.


Yes I guess so but at least I have a starting point to compare. 
Let you know what happens
Dave


----------



## SpeedyDux

Based on my feeble understanding of maths, applying this data to a MH with a theoretical MLTPM of 4,000 Kg:

1. A weighbridge that has been accurately calibrated would have a potential error margin of +/- 20Kg at 4,000 Kg, which is only 1%. 

1. Whereas a potential 3% error margin in the readings from the portable weighing apparatus means the overall weight calculation could be wrong by as much as 120 Kg. Which is quite a lot. Therefore if VOSA pull you over and make you go to the weighbridge, you might be found to be running overweight by up to 100 Kg (allowing for the weighbridge margin) even if you believe you are OK. 8O 


SD


----------



## erneboy

True SD but I can't see anyone loading up till they are right on the limit as indicated by the portable scales, so there would probably be a margin there. Also it's likely people would weigh fully loaded with passengers, water, gas etc. whereas in reality we seldom run fully loaded, another margin. These thing should aggregate to negate the 2% and leave a safe, if small, margin I think.

If my van was close to the limit I would be satisfied with that, Alan.


----------



## davidcampervanstuff

SpeedyDux said:


> Based on my feeble understanding of maths, applying this data to a MH with a theoretical MLTPM of 4,000 Kg:
> 
> 1. A weighbridge that has been accurately calibrated would have a potential error margin of +/- 20Kg at 4,000 Kg, which is only 1%.
> 
> 1. Whereas a potential 3% error margin in the readings from the portable weighing apparatus means the overall weight calculation could be wrong by as much as 120 Kg. Which is quite a lot. Therefore if VOSA pull you over and make you go to the weighbridge, you might be found to be running overweight by up to 100 Kg (allowing for the weighbridge margin) even if you believe you are OK. 8O
> 
> SD


This assumes that that the exact same inaccuracy (of 30kg on your example) would apply to the result for each of the four wheels.

But I would not expect that to happen, since the tolerance quoted by Reich is taking into account the variability of speed, sway and load shifting as each wheel is driven over the device. Therefore individual wheels could register above, below, or at their true weight - and furthermore the individual wheel results are quite likely to be different each time that the whole process is repeated.

Thus the overall weight result is likely to be an average of the inaccuracy for each wheel and therefore, for the total weight or axle weight, well within the tolerance quoted. From time to time I have made a point of doing multiple weighs with my own device (1000kg) and campervan, and my results have tended to bear this out.

But even if the overall inaccuracy was the full 3% I think it is close enough to provide adequate warning that there is an issue or potential issue.

David


----------



## erneboy

Also any error is + or -. Multiple - errors would be required to give the error SD arrived at, I think, Alan.


----------



## Chudders

Well here we go again with some results.
First off I have to say that Campervan Stuff have been great to deal with. They said it was sent yesterday and should arrive today.
It did arrive about 10 am this morning. So my thanks to Campervan Stuff for the service provided and their previous advice.

I have now used the scales and they are easier to use than I was anticipating.
I placed a plank of similar thickness under the non weighed wheel so no weight transference. I placed the scales in the position in front of the other wheel and drove slowly over. Got out to see what the reading was and noted it (although I did,nt need to ) and moved the scales to other wheel and plank to opposite side. Drove slowly over.. Got out noted the reading. Because we are a TAG axle I then pressed total and got the total front axle reading. 
I then used the menu as suggested for a double axle caravan and repeated the above process but obviously driving both axles over each time.
Easy to use, you don,t need a third person as suggested earlier.
The weights were as follows inc. driver and her indoors and everything we normally carry. Front left 925Kg. Front right 830 Kg.
Total front axle 1755 Kg.(permitted 2000Kg) When I had weighed at the weighbridge the weight of front axle was 1700. But I have added some large planks of wood etc and a second full 11 Kg gas cylinder plus its 13Kg tare weight Which would have made the weighbridge give a higher reading. (About 35 Kg or so )

The rear axles were an unknown previous weight because I have added so much since last weighing
The results on the Reich were left rear 1410Kg. Right rear 1450KG
Total 2,860 (max rear axle permitted 3000Kg.
The additional weight on the right must be down to the fridge and kitchen being on that side)

Total max weight overall 4,615KG. (Max permitted 5000Kg)

I note the comments above about the 3% but if the scales are the full 3% out and if I add that to any of the weights I am still within the weight limits with room to spare. The specifications do say <3% (less than) so they are not necessarily a full 3 % out.

From the above I have spare 245 Kg on the front axle
140 Kg spare on the back.Although only about 55Kg if I factor in the full 3% error.
I,ve just realised I,ve also weighed with about half a tank of fresh water which I do not usually carry. (70 Ltrs or so approx)is that about 70 Kg,s.?

These scales are fine for what I wanted and are easy to use. Took me about 5 to 10 minutes to do all the weights including me jumping out of the cab to note the results and move the plank and scales etc.
Interested to see how others who bought them got on. I think erneyboy was waiting for a set.
It may well be a gadget as suggested on a previous post but I,m more than happy with such a useful 'gadget'
Dave


----------



## erneboy

Thanks for the info. Dave, very interesting and now you know you are OK and can check anytime you think you need to. I haven't wanted scales as I know by checking on public weighbridges that we are well within our weights, Alan.


----------



## javea

Well Chudders you had a much better result than me. Agree that campervanstuff are very efficient, the scales arrived this morning. However, I can't say that about the device.

Like you I used a suitable piece of wood under the opposite wheel on each occasion.


The procedure was carried out in the building where I store the motorhome which has a completely flat concrete floor.

The results of 3 check weighs are as follows.

1st weigh
Left front Left rear Right front Right rear Total 755 1085 775 1035 3650 

2nd weigh
740 865 730 835 3170

3rd weigh
655 945 780 825 3205 

(The columns above line up perfectly on my screen, but don't on the preview - anyone know how to do it properly?)

On the 3rd weigh 40 kgs had been removed from rear locker.

On the second weigh no total appeared, on the third again no total and it switched itself off and won't switch back on again.

Perhaps I have a faulty one, have already emailed campervanstuff for a returns number as this one is clearly totally useless. Will be interesting to see the reply.


----------



## Chudders

Sorry to hear about that. Are you sure the batteries were the right sort. I had a note saying some batteries would no make proper contact.
Apologies to erneboy, I knew someone was going to order as well but got the wrong person
Regards, Dave


----------



## javea

Chudders said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Are you sure the batteries were the right sort. I had a note saying some batteries would no make proper contact.
> Apologies to erneboy, I knew someone was going to order as well but got the wrong person
> Regards, Dave


Hi Dave,

Yes, went out and specifically bought batteries with the longer 'nose' so it can't be the batteries, just my luck to get a faulty one!

Mike


----------



## pete4x4

I've had mine about 6 months and have used it on a number of occasions and each time I have had consistent readings. 
I have given up with the wood as I don't think it makes that much difference maybe 10kgs.
I use a third party although I'm not sure the wife would be too happy about being referred to as that! as I have to do the measurement on the road and want it as quickly as possible.
I also found that you have to drive quite slowly otherwise it won't take a measurement.


----------



## javea

pete4x4 said:


> I also found that you have to drive quite slowly otherwise it won't take a measurement.


I got the'Hare ' symbol once and then it locked up and wouldn't do another reading.

With the positives from two others looks fairly certain that mine is faulty.


----------



## davidcampervanstuff

javea said:


> pete4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also found that you have to drive quite slowly otherwise it won't take a measurement.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the'Hare ' symbol once and then it locked up and wouldn't do another reading.
> 
> With the positives from two others looks fairly certain that mine is faulty.
Click to expand...

Hello,

I'm sorry, that you have had a problem - if it won't switch on or display properly then clearly it indicates a fault; possibly it has been damaged in transit although we do use plenty of padding.

I have emailed you with return details.

Regarding the large variance you have experienced, obviously this is not acceptable (although some variation is to be expected, as I have explained in one of my earlier posts in this thread).

Regards

David


----------



## 747

I have not bothered reading all of the threads but I will say this:

If you have a typical tag axle motorhome with a full fuel tank, a full fresh water tank and passengers on board.........

...........your front axle is overweight.

Don't shoot the messenger, I did'nt design the blooming things. :roll:


----------



## davidcampervanstuff

Chudders said:


> Well here we go again with some results.
> First off I have to say that Campervan Stuff have been great to deal with. They said it was sent yesterday and should arrive today.
> It did arrive about 10 am this morning. So my thanks to Campervan Stuff for the service provided and their previous advice.
> 
> I have now used the scales and they are easier to use than I was anticipating.
> I placed a plank of similar thickness under the non weighed wheel so no weight transference. I placed the scales in the position in front of the other wheel and drove slowly over. Got out to see what the reading was and noted it (although I did,nt need to ) and moved the scales to other wheel and plank to opposite side. Drove slowly over.. Got out noted the reading. Because we are a TAG axle I then pressed total and got the total front axle reading.
> I then used the menu as suggested for a double axle caravan and repeated the above process but obviously driving both axles over each time.
> Easy to use, you don,t need a third person as suggested earlier.
> The weights were as follows inc. driver and her indoors and everything we normally carry. Front left 925Kg. Front right 830 Kg.
> Total front axle 1755 Kg.(permitted 2000Kg) When I had weighed at the weighbridge the weight of front axle was 1700. But I have added some large planks of wood etc and a second full 11 Kg gas cylinder plus its 13Kg tare weight Which would have made the weighbridge give a higher reading. (About 35 Kg or so )
> 
> The rear axles were an unknown previous weight because I have added so much since last weighing
> The results on the Reich were left rear 1410Kg. Right rear 1450KG
> Total 2,860 (max rear axle permitted 3000Kg.
> The additional weight on the right must be down to the fridge and kitchen being on that side)
> 
> Total max weight overall 4,615KG. (Max permitted 5000Kg)
> 
> I note the comments above about the 3% but if the scales are the full 3% out and if I add that to any of the weights I am still within the weight limits with room to spare. The specifications do say <3% (less than) so they are not necessarily a full 3 % out.
> 
> From the above I have spare 245 Kg on the front axle
> 140 Kg spare on the back.Although only about 55Kg if I factor in the full 3% error.
> I,ve just realised I,ve also weighed with about half a tank of fresh water which I do not usually carry. (70 Ltrs or so approx)is that about 70 Kg,s.?
> 
> These scales are fine for what I wanted and are easy to use. Took me about 5 to 10 minutes to do all the weights including me jumping out of the cab to note the results and move the plank and scales etc.
> Interested to see how others who bought them got on. I think erneyboy was waiting for a set.
> It may well be a gadget as suggested on a previous post but I,m more than happy with such a useful 'gadget'
> Dave


Hello Dave,

Thanks for posting your information.

I would add that in any case your front axle weights are likely to have changed from your original weighbridge result simply because your rear axle loading might be different now: weight added behind the rear axles will tend to take weight off the front axle and weight added forward of the rear axles will also have an effect in increasing the weight on the front axles. Although (I'll say 'probably', since all of this can get very complicated and I'm not an expert) the leverage action is different with TAG axles compared to a single axle ..

Regards

David


----------



## HarleyDave

747 said:


> I have not bothered reading all of the threads but I will say this:
> 
> If you have a typical tag axle motorhome with a full fuel tank, a full fresh water tank and passengers on board.........
> 
> ...........your front axle is overweight.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger, I did'nt design the blooming things. :roll:


Why do you say the front axle is overweight?

I don't understand how you can deduce/predict that.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Chudders said:


> Well here we go again with some results...
> 
> ...Front left 925Kg. Front right 830 Kg...
> 
> ...The results on the Reich were left rear 1410Kg. Right rear 1450KG...


Thanks for the results Dave (I have summarised your original comprehensive post for (relative) brevity)

Did you get individual readings for the rear wheels or did the reich automatically add them to give a combined weight for the left, front and rear (of the TAG) and the right, front and rear (of the TAG)

I was wondering because as mentioned previously if no single reading is above 1000Kg, the less expensive yellow reich should do the job.

My thinking is that if either front wheel is over 1000Kg (max range of the yellow reich) you have a problem and if any one of the 4 rear wheels is over 1000Kg (assuming a reasonably even loading side to side and "share" by the TAG pair) you have a major problem.

I suppose it would be good to know by how much the front axle is over but the fix is the same in any case - move stuff backwards (or out) until the front wheels show less than 1000Kg each.

What's your thoughts? (before I go and buy one anyway)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chudders

Sorry about that. Could you not ring Campervan Stuff and get it returned and another one sent asap. They sound helpful enough. I suppose would be the test for their customer services etc. as to how they deal with a faulty item.
Dave


----------



## rob160117

The company I work for is using these for our fleet of vehicles - http://www.marsden-weighing.co.uk/index.php/marsden-ap-100-axle-pad.html - so I think they'd be perfect for motorhomes too. High quality, easy to use and very accurate.


----------



## paulmold

£645 a pair !!!!!


----------

